# international car faro



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

Hello Folks

I rented a car from International, via EconomyCarrentals, who I'd used in Cyprus.

It is for 3 weeks, and they wanted additional insurance for All inclusive insurance of around 5 Euros a day. Mostly for small items like windows, tyres, no maximum etc. If I didnt pay this, they wanted to take a deposit of 750 from my card. I paid 100 extra in cash (got receipt),principally to avoid this.

They then wanted to take an inprint of my card, even after I'd paid for the car by card."In case I didn't return the car" etc.

Any views on this? I didnt feel too comfortable with them.

Actually, I got a much bigger car than I wanted anyway.

cheers MrB


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

There perfectly entitled to take an imprint, it's in terms & conditions, it's not only to cover non return of car but recovering any fines, tolls etc you might have incurred during hire.

Normal practice in Car Hire Industry not many out there will hire without the use of a credit Card.

It's often cheaper to have your own excess insurance policy, even a yearly policy works out cheaper than 1 car hire excess.

Cars I always book smaller, hire companies buy fleets so they'll have more med large cars than small so upgrades are the norm, same with a/c


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MrB said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> I rented a car from International, via EconomyCarrentals, who I'd used in Cyprus.
> 
> ...


I've rented many times with several companies in UK, France and Spain with various rental companies and IME thats standard practice. 

Jo xxx


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

To avoid this charge for extra cover I have an annual policy with insurance4carhire.com.
Most car rental companies (especially the smaller one) will put a 1000 either GBP or euros on hold on you credit car.
This does mean however that I would need to reclaim the cost from Insurance4carhire just like any other insurance.

Generally only companies like Avis/Hertz/Budget/A;amo will not follow this pratice


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

Now I got a small dent on the car when parking.

It says on the small print something like you have to report even the smallest damage to the police. Can the police really be bothered with this sort of work? Is it important to report it, and if so do you have to do so in person?

Yikes MrB


----------



## dyerduck (Sep 11, 2011)

*car hire faro*



MrB said:


> Hello Folks
> 
> I rented a car from International, via EconomyCarrentals, who I'd used in Cyprus.
> 
> ...


I frequently hire cars from Faro if you do not take out their insurance, it is quite usual, for them to hold an amount against your card, in your case 750. They do not cash it only hold it to cover repairs should you damage their car. I take out fully comp insurance with Questor for hire cars abroad it costs me around £40 for one year, any amount of trips, up to two co drivers, baggage injury etc. You can insure per trip it is around £5 total for the whole trip. I damaged a bumper the car hirers took 400euros from my card for repair I claimed it from my insurer who paid within two weeks. You would have something to complain about if you hire in Mallorca they operate a fuel policy, charge you for a full tank without saying how many litres it holds or what price per litre and do not reimburse you for returned fuel. recently I had to pay 60 euros for a small car, last year Gold cars charged me 90Euros for same size car! I complained to the broker who also thought it was excessive and returned £30. It is a racket the European Union Courts should look at.


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

MrB said:


> Now I got a small dent on the car when parking.
> 
> It says on the small print something like you have to report even the smallest damage to the police. Can the police really be bothered with this sort of work? Is it important to report it, and if so do you have to do so in person?
> 
> Yikes MrB


If that what the small print says then yes, if you don't then you might find your responsible for the repair not the insurance, in person yes.
The small prints there for them more than you!


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

The car rental worked out OK. International had given me this big people mover I couldn't park in the hotel underground car park (I can fly gliders cross country, but his was beyond me 

I called them a few times to change it, but no luck. Then our young concierge took pity on me, got nowhere at first, then called their head office and I got a Fiesta delivered.

So far, no funny charges appearing on my card. And the young concierge got 10 euros


----------



## MrB (Jun 2, 2010)

*auto jardim*

Actually, maybe International were not so bad.

I just checked Auto Jardim Faro. For a Group D, they want an additional 11 euros a day SCDW (excess insurance), or they charge a "bail" amount of 1,500 to your card, which will be refunded if no accident has taken place etc.


----------

